# anyone get stuff done in the US anymore?



## just1morebag

sorry i guess I'm a little outa touch or maybe in the wrong forum??  but am wondering if anyone has any recommendations for surgeons or cosmetic or surgery centers for things like mini facelifts,, liquid facelifts,, etc- that kinda standout in the Tx, Ok, Ark or Mo areas in the " good ol" USA?? Thanx in advance


----------



## Swanky

Yes of course! Wish more people would post.


----------



## JetSetGo!

just1morebag said:


> sorry i guess I'm a little outa touch or maybe in the wrong forum??  but am wondering if anyone has any recommendations for surgeons or cosmetic or surgery centers for things like mini facelifts,, liquid facelifts,, etc- that kinda standout in the Tx, Ok, Ark or Mo areas in the " good ol" USA?? Thanx in advance





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yes of course! Wish more people would post.



Me too!


----------



## wishingstar

Same! I'd love to hear experiences with reputable rhinoplasty surgeons on the West Coast (California) or anywhere in the US really (willing to fly).


----------



## Swanky

Start a thread!  We need more people to start threads!  We may seperate the Asian plastics threads into a separate forum soon.


----------



## TinksDelite

I am having a TT/Lipo & Fat Transfer in the good ole USA in a mere 11 days and was discouraged that I didn't see any threads that interested me.  When I had my BA 5 yrs ago Makemeheal was popular but that is a wasteland now too... Realself is the only thing that comes close these days and still there are alot of people that go out of the country or out of state... I can't imagine traveling after PS, the 15 min ride from the hospital back to my house is terrifying enough!


----------



## Swanky

I'm going to nag Vlad until he separates these discussions.


----------



## jenna56

I think it definitely depends on the doctor but from what I've seen US doctors are better at procedures dealing with the body (like breast augmentation, etc) than the ones dealing with the face (rhinoplasty etc) which is why you'll probably see more people talking about Korea (plus it is cheaper). Of course it has to do with the doctor themselves and the type of results you want. I had a bad experience with an American doctor and know people who have had bad experiences with them and their aesthetic isn't really my taste. Also while I'm not Asian I think there is a high percentage of Asian users here, which might make them more comfortable to go somewhere that has almost purely experience with Asian patients. 

This doesn't answer your question at all but is just an explanation, haha. Hope you find what you're looking for!! x Jenna


----------



## bigjaw

cant afford plastic surgery in the US


----------



## TinksDelite

bigjaw said:


> cant afford plastic surgery in the US



I thought mine was quite affordable - $9500 for the FTT w/ MR, Lipo (of bra line, flanks, outer thighs, knees, inner thigh, upper abs & hips) and fat transfer into butt  with a board certified surgeon and one night in the hospital.  If I factor in the travel costs (and added risks) I'd rather stay near home!


----------



## buzzytoes

If you look at the majority of the posters in this forum, this is the only place they post. Somehow TPF seems to have become the go-to forum for Korean plastic surgery. 

I do wish more people would post about US doctors and more about surgeries in general. The Korean threads usually seem to be about the facial/eye reconstruction type of surgeries, as opposed to breast augmentation, rhinoplasty, or fillers.


----------



## TinksDelite

I started a thread on my upcoming surgery including some, gulp, before pics!  Please join in!  

Thanks for working on the split Swanky! if others are like me, you take a peek at the threads looking for something that you can relate to, find nothing and back away defeated!

http://forum.purseblog.com/plastic-...untdown-to-my-ftt-mr-lipo-and-fat-901967.html


----------



## Prettyn

You can get good information from the doctor radio Sirius XM  they have plastic surgeons on there and you can email them or call in. Google them and they have a schedule on when the plastic surgery show is on. I listen to them when I'm driving.


----------



## just1morebag

WOW,,, thanks for the info girls,, glad to know it wasn't just meee! yes i think a sep thread & discussion would be LOVELY SMof3,,


----------



## a_m_y_

I highly recommend Dr. Issa Eshima. He is based in San Francisco but has patients fly in from all over the world. 

He only does facial procedures which is one of the reasons I went with him for rhinoplasty. He doesn't have a website and doesn't do any advertising but he is a genius and truly an artist.

I did a rhinoplasty with him and when I returned to work a month later not a single person noticed except to say "wow, you look great, something is different but I can't put my finger on it."

He will tell you outright that you can find other doctors who are cheaper but since I was doing a procedure on my face my top priority was finding someone I trusted 100%.



wishingstar said:


> Same! I'd love to hear experiences with reputable rhinoplasty surgeons on the West Coast (California) or anywhere in the US really (willing to fly).


----------



## wishingstar

a_m_y_ said:


> I highly recommend Dr. Issa Eshima. He is based in San Francisco but has patients fly in from all over the world.
> 
> He only does facial procedures which is one of the reasons I went with him for rhinoplasty. He doesn't have a website and doesn't do any advertising but he is a genius and truly an artist.
> 
> I did a rhinoplasty with him and when I returned to work a month later not a single person noticed except to say "wow, you look great, something is different but I can't put my finger on it."
> 
> He will tell you outright that you can find other doctors who are cheaper but since I was doing a procedure on my face my top priority was finding someone I trusted 100%.



Awesome...thank you so much for sharing, and congrats on your great results! around how much did yours cost with him if you are comfortable sharing?


----------



## V0N1B2

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Start a thread!  We need more people to start threads!  We may seperate the Asian plastics threads into a separate forum soon.





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm going to nag Vlad until he separates these discussions.


Yes please! 
I shall be forever indebted to you. 

To the topic... there have been a few recommendations over the years in this forum but you'll have to really search for them.  Especially to the Rhinoplasty questions.  I think there have been a few rhinoplasty only threads in here.
I know it's not always polite, but sometimes you just have to ask friends etc where they got their work done.


----------



## a_m_y_

I guess price depends on a number of factors but I think for rhinoplasty you are looking at 10,000 - 15,000 all said and done (incl. OR, anaesthesia, prescriptions, etc.) . He doesn't charge for consultations so you might want to get a quote. He was the first doctor I met with so he encouraged I meet with others too but after I tried meeting with one other doctor (and got a quote about 3-4,000 USD less) I felt sure that Dr. Eshima was the doctor I wanted to go with. I ended up cancelling a rescheduling surgery dates twice (due to scheduling conflicts) and his office was really flexible about accommodating me. I  finally did it about 3 months ago now.


----------



## omiart

a_m_y_ said:


> I highly recommend Dr. Issa Eshima. He is based in San Francisco but has patients fly in from all over the world.
> 
> He only does facial procedures which is one of the reasons I went with him for rhinoplasty. He doesn't have a website and doesn't do any advertising but he is a genius and truly an artist.
> 
> I did a rhinoplasty with him and when I returned to work a month later not a single person noticed except to say "wow, you look great, something is different but I can't put my finger on it."
> 
> He will tell you outright that you can find other doctors who are cheaper but since I was doing a procedure on my face my top priority was finding someone I trusted 100%.


Hi! 

Thanks for sharing  Congrats on your rhinoplasty! Sounds like it really turned out well 

 I really want to get some work done too but don't want to leave North America to do it either. Dr Issa Eshima sounds like an awesome alternative to Korean clinics but I can't seem to find any info abuot him online except through reviews. And I can't seem to find any contact info either besides a number (I live in Canada so I prefer e-mail). Do you think you could share his e-mail?

Thanks so much


----------



## a_m_y_

Sorry for the late reply... I recommend you call the office, they are wonderful and very helpful. I am actually living outside of the US at the moment and they even arranged to video conference over Skype but I recommend you call the office first to set it up.


----------



## Swanky

Done!!!


----------



## barbie444

I've had a breast lift, augmentation and lipo in the hips and armpits last year for $10,000 in Miami LOVED my doctor.
Just last month I had lipo in my hips, arms, thighs, and back and bra area for $3500 different doctor and I LOVED him just as much. Also in Miami, I'll give you a clue his wife is a real housewife of Miami.


----------



## Swanky

Please start new threads


----------



## Megs

barbie444 said:


> I've had a breast lift, augmentation and lipo in the hips and armpits last year for $10,000 in Miami LOVED my doctor.
> Just last month I had lipo in my hips, arms, thighs, and back and bra area for $3500 different doctor and I LOVED him just as much. Also in Miami, I'll give you a clue his wife is a real housewife of Miami.



I know who that is!! Great dr! 

Ya everyone feel free to start new threads, you have a new section now!


----------



## Birdonce

just1morebag said:


> sorry i guess I'm a little outa touch or maybe in the wrong forum??  but am wondering if anyone has any recommendations for surgeons or cosmetic or surgery centers for things like mini facelifts,, liquid facelifts,, etc- that kinda standout in the Tx, Ok, Ark or Mo areas in the " good ol" USA?? Thanx in advance



I can recommend Catherine Chatal in MO (I think in Kansas City). She's a former colleague and I've seen her work. She is very meticulous.


----------



## DC-Cutie

barbie444 said:


> I've had a breast lift, augmentation and lipo in the hips and armpits last year for $10,000 in Miami LOVED my doctor.
> Just last month I had lipo in my hips, arms, thighs, and back and bra area for $3500 different doctor and I LOVED him just as much. Also in Miami, I'll give you a clue his wife is a real housewife of Miami.



A friend of mine is in Miami now for her procedures on Tuesday.  she's going to him for body work.  Initially, she wanted to also use him for some facial procedures, but decided on another doctor.  she thought his worked looked too 'plastic/cookie cutter/barbie-ish and like his wife'.


----------



## barbie444

I don't think I would do facial work with him, I would use the Dr. who I had my breast done  with he is also very good and he is famous for his face lifts. But I really couldn't be happier with my results from Dr. H. I asked for a tummy tuck also and he said no way your way too young wait until you have kids. I love honest doctors


DC-Cutie said:


> A friend of mine is in Miami now for her procedures on Tuesday.  she's going to him for body work.  Initially, she wanted to also use him for some facial procedures, but decided on another doctor.  she thought his worked looked too 'plastic/cookie cutter/barbie-ish and like his wife'.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Dr. Alan Londe (St. Louis, MO) is an excellent surgeon for body work. I know of several high quality breast augmentations and lifts that he's done including mine, my two best friends and my old OB/GYN's daughter (my old OB/GYN recommended him). His work looks & feels natural (no soccer ball breasts) and, most importantly, he is a careful, skilled surgeon.  He does a variety of other plastic surgeries and general surgeries. Contact his office as they are very clear or what he does and doesn't do (he's not chasing dollars). 

It's critical to find an excellent practitioner.  The cost is a distant secondary consideration. That being said, it's St. Louis. Everything is reasonably priced here.


----------



## Prettyn

I'm looking for recommendations for plastic surgeon for miniface  lift in North Carolina, South Carolina, Tennessee , Georgia area.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

This is a great thread! I always wondered about US surgeons as well. Thanks for all the input ladies.


----------



## omiart

I am currently researching Dr Fechner in Boston for a nose and chin job. He seems to get very favourable reviews online and his before and after photos are impressive. It seems like there are noticeable improvements with all his patients but the changes are very natural looking too. Does anybody have any opinions/experience they'd like to share? Any recs for other facial surgeons in the North Eastern states? Thanks!


----------



## coxswain1

omiart said:


> I am currently researching Dr Fechner in Boston for a nose and chin job. He seems to get very favourable reviews online and his before and after photos are impressive. It seems like there are noticeable improvements with all his patients but the changes are very natural looking too. Does anybody have any opinions/experience they'd like to share? Any recs for other facial surgeons in the North Eastern states? Thanks!



I had amazing results with Dr. Mark Constantian in NH.  My surgery was 20 years ago, but he is still practicing.  I still get tons of compliments.  From other doctors.


----------



## Swanky

Please start new threads for specific questions


----------



## ladycee

They go out of the country most of the time for cost. Also the doctors in other countries typically don't have a limit the can remove while doing liposuction so the results look better and don't need to go for a round 2. This is what it seems for the body surgeries etc lipo bbl. also I find the doctors out of the country know how to sculpt a woman to have a curvy figure


----------



## baxa17

wishingstar said:


> Same! I'd love to hear experiences with reputable rhinoplasty surgeons on the West Coast (California) or anywhere in the US really (willing to fly).


I recommend Dr. Mehta in Menlo Park,CA. I had my rhinoplasty with him about a year ago. He's very tentative and willing to make tweaks after surgery free of charges. He put fillers on my nose bridge because I wanted it a bit higher. Also, had an in office procedure under local anesthesia to further make my sides smaller (also free). No one knew I got surgery, even my family (except my husband who took me lol). Scars healed beautifully. 

His fees were actually the lowest out of the 3 drs. I went in for consultation.

He's also double board certified and and ENT doctor.

Also had great reviews on RealSelf.


----------



## EvenAGhost

I'm from Canada and I am considering going to the US or Korea, because Canada has such a small population and PS isn't very accepted (at least to admit), but I am concerned about follow up appointments. It's also cheaper to fly to the US than across Canada. 

I don't think any of the cost is covered in Canada, but maybe it would be cheaper because of regular doctor stuff like prescriptions or hospital stay. 

Do people in the US have to pay for the hospital stay separate from the cost of the surgery? 

Anyone from Canada have experience in the US?


----------



## heylo

jenna56 said:


> I think it definitely depends on the doctor but from what I've seen US doctors are better at procedures dealing with the body (like breast augmentation, etc) than the ones dealing with the face (rhinoplasty etc) which is why you'll probably see more people talking about Korea (plus it is cheaper). Of course it has to do with the doctor themselves and the type of results you want. I had a bad experience with an American doctor and know people who have had bad experiences with them and their aesthetic isn't really my taste. Also while I'm not Asian I think there is a high percentage of Asian users here, which might make them more comfortable to go somewhere that has almost purely experience with Asian patients.
> 
> This doesn't answer your question at all but is just an explanation, haha. Hope you find what you're looking for!! x Jenna


I agree, American doctors aren't that good at facial procedures. Their aesthetic sense isn't very refined. I would elect for a good plastic surgeon in Europe over America. I had bad experiences with PS in the US but in Asia, there are similar problems with lack of follow up care and evasion of responsibility for poor outcomes. The USA is renowned for performing procedures without informed consent though - don't know whether this happens as much in Asia. If a doctor did such a thing in Europe you could quite easily sue the pants off them; not so in the US. Korea's similar in that respect, but at least you can hit them where it hurts with an online review. US doctors often gag patients, whereas all the linguistic, geographic and cultural barriers would make it more difficult for Asian clinics to gag their (international) patients.

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## instagram.princess

Prettyn said:


> I'm looking for recommendations for plastic surgeon for miniface  lift in North Carolina, South Carolina, Tennessee , Georgia area.


Full disclosure: I have not even consulted w/ this guy, much less gone under his knife, but Dr. Christian Drehsen has beautiful before/afters and good reviews on realself. He's in FL tho, so slightly outside of your range.


----------



## instagram.princess

a_m_y_ said:


> I highly recommend Dr. Issa Eshima. He is based in San Francisco but has patients fly in from all over the world.
> 
> He only does facial procedures which is one of the reasons I went with him for rhinoplasty. He doesn't have a website and doesn't do any advertising but he is a genius and truly an artist.
> 
> I did a rhinoplasty with him and when I returned to work a month later not a single person noticed except to say "wow, you look great, something is different but I can't put my finger on it."
> 
> He will tell you outright that you can find other doctors who are cheaper but since I was doing a procedure on my face my top priority was finding someone I trusted 100%.



On your advice I googled him, but all I found was a bunch of positive reviews...no pics. How did you decide on him without looking at his portfolio?


----------



## tyd91

i had surgery in us...


----------



## Gats

heylo said:


> US doctors often gag patients, whereas all the linguistic, geographic and cultural barriers would make it more difficult for Asian clinics to gag their (international) patients.



I have heard of Korean clinics threatening to sue international patients for negative reviews posted online (I know of cases here and on realself) to get them to remove or edit their reviews. Also in Korea itself PS is big business so they do protect clinics from being named directly in the media if for example someone dies during surgery.


----------

